# Worst case of bugeyes?



## belnar93 (Mar 27, 2019)

Rate him


----------



## Zyros (Mar 27, 2019)

Not the worst i've seen but definitely very bad.

Worst I have seen is some guy irl that looks like pepe the frog.


----------



## DeformAspergerCel (Mar 27, 2019)

looks average to me.


----------



## belnar93 (Mar 29, 2019)

DeformAspergerCel said:


> looks average to me.


Lul


----------



## Extra Chromosome (Mar 29, 2019)

@Kax1234


----------



## Deleted member 39 (Mar 29, 2019)

Not the worst but it still destroys him.


----------



## Johnnyboi88 (Mar 29, 2019)

Rami Malek


----------



## CupOfCoffee (Mar 29, 2019)

There's a guy in my class that looks literally like Pepe.


----------



## Extra Chromosome (Mar 29, 2019)

CupOfCoffee said:


> There's a guy in my class that looks literally like Pepe.


We have a Pepe here as well.

Breaks me on the inside srs


----------



## CupOfCoffee (Mar 29, 2019)

Extra Chromosome said:


> Breaks me on the inside srs


I really feel bad when I see a guy like that. Like he never got a chance even


----------



## Deleted member 795 (Mar 29, 2019)

mine are worse lol


----------



## HorseFace (Mar 29, 2019)

This buzzfeed soylord has the worst ones


----------



## Johnnyboi88 (Mar 29, 2019)

Rami Malek's are an abomination.


----------



## GenericChad1444 (Mar 29, 2019)

Eye mogs me ffs


----------



## Johnnyboi88 (Mar 29, 2019)

Nightmare fuel


----------



## StoicSperg (Mar 29, 2019)

Mesut Ozil


----------



## Deleted member 1139 (Mar 29, 2019)

no one beats this.


----------



## dodt (Mar 29, 2019)

I dont want to become a meme, thats why wouldnt post it


----------



## Extra Chromosome (Mar 29, 2019)

dodt said:


> I dont want to become a meme, thats why wouldnt post it


----------



## HorseFace (Mar 29, 2019)

Johnnyboi88 said:


> Rami Malek's are an abomination.



Rami is a Chad


----------



## Deleted member 470 (Mar 29, 2019)

Johnnyboi88 said:


> Rami Malek's are an abomination.


just have a top 0.01% jaw broooo


----------



## AntiSocial-Fakecel (Mar 29, 2019)

Curious0 said:


> Not the worst but it still *over for* him.


----------



## Extra Chromosome (Mar 29, 2019)

HorseFace said:


> Rami is a Chad


----------



## Alexanderr (Mar 29, 2019)

Worst case? No. Below average? Yes. 
They're terrible, tbh ngl ngl


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (Mar 29, 2019)

Extra Chromosome said:


>


lookism cope: people directors cast to star on shows that air to millions of people and have millions of dollars on the line must be ugly.


----------



## Extra Chromosome (Mar 29, 2019)

Alexanderr said:


> Worst case? No. Below average? Yes.
> They're terrible, tbh ngl ngl


We have worse on this forum srs


----------



## HorseFace (Mar 29, 2019)

Extra Chromosome said:


>





Extra Chromosome said:


>



10x Cage at your cage

he is good looking, and his bug eyes is more of a unique feauture than a flaw since he is good looking. Haloed to Super Chad by status.


----------



## Extra Chromosome (Mar 29, 2019)

HorseFace said:


> 10x Cage at your cage
> 
> he is good looking, and his bug eyes is more of a unique feauture than a flaw since he is good looking. Haloed to Super Chad by status.





Spoiler: NSFW/L


----------



## Lumbersexual (Mar 29, 2019)

They're bad, really bad, but Steve Buscemi takes the cake.


----------



## HorseFace (Mar 29, 2019)

Extra Chromosome said:


> Spoiler: NSFW/L
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Cherrypicked and disgusting


----------



## Extra Chromosome (Mar 29, 2019)

HorseFace said:


> disgusting


Yes. That is why he is not chad.


----------



## You (Mar 30, 2019)

CupOfCoffee said:


> There's a guy in my class that looks literally like Pepe.


yeah u


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Mar 31, 2019)

We have identical eyes and nose but I am curry.


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (Mar 31, 2019)

TRUE_CEL said:


> We have identical eyes and nose but I am curry.


Not even that bad...


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Mar 31, 2019)

RedPilledStemcel said:


> Not even that bad...


I have a Jew nose. Also recessed chin. It's extremely bad. 2/10


----------



## AestheticPrince (Mar 31, 2019)

Johnnyboi88 said:


> Rami Malek's are an abomination.


If you morph him with hunter eyes, instant slayer


----------



## Kax1234 (Apr 8, 2019)

Extra Chromosome said:


> @Kax1234



lol looks like me in general or you saying i have bug eyes?


----------



## Extra Chromosome (Apr 8, 2019)

Kax1234 said:


> lol looks like me in general or you saying i have bug eyes?


I forgot how you look like


----------



## DarknLost (Apr 8, 2019)




----------



## Extra Chromosome (Apr 8, 2019)

DarknLost said:


> View attachment 38345


not even bug eyes


----------



## Deleted member 470 (Apr 8, 2019)

Extra Chromosome said:


> not even bug eyes


screlal show of death


----------

